# Tanners Creek Catfish Tournament July 24th



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

The Catfish Masters of America, based out of Madison, Indiana, is holding a catfish tournament on the Ohio River July 24th launching at Tanners Creek in Lawrenceburg, IN. The entry fee will be $100.00 per person with a $10.00 optional big fish pot. With a payout of approximately 95%, based on 50 two person teams the winners will receive $6000.00, 2nd place $2000.00, 3rd place $1000.00, and 4th place $500.00. The big fish pot would be $1000.00.

The fishing times will be from 6:00 pm EST until 6:00 am EST (Slow Time). *Please note, EST or slow time is one hour behind EDST or fast time (Ohio Time).* There is a maximum of 3 rods allowed in the boat per person. The complete rules will be posted when they are finalized in a week or two. More information about the club and the tournament can be found at: http://www.catfishmasteramerica.com/ You can also email me at [email protected] or call 513-680-7999.

Note- The webmasters computer got zapped in the storms last week and they lost some information. It will have more details as they get back online.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Here are the rules for our Catfish tournament at Tanners Creek on July 24, 2004. I've been asked to help with the website and as soon as I teach myself how to do it I will insert them into the tournament page. I hope the formatting works here.


CATFISH MASTERS OF AMERICA
TANNERS CREEK TOURNAMENT
JULY 24, 2004

TOURNAMENT RULES


1) All participants are subject to a polygraph test as deemed necessary by the tournament
committee. Only one team member selected by the committee will be tested. If that
member passes the test the prizes will be awarded. If that member fails the test the team
will be disqualified. The decision of the test examiner will be final. 

2) All contestants participate at their own risk and agree to hold Catfish Masters of
America, the tournament committee, and its sponsors, harmless from any damages or
claims resulting from the contestants participation in this tournament.

3) This is a BOAT ONLY tournament, one or two team members per boat. All fishing
must be from a boat. All boats will launch from the ramp at Tanners Creek. Fishing will
be allowed in all waters of the Markland Pool of the Ohio River, or its tributaries,
reachable by water. Locking through either dam is not allowed. 

4) Tournament hours will be from 6:00 p.m. until 6:00 a.m. Eastern Standard Time
(Slow time). Note, this is equivalent to 7:00 p.m. until 7:00 a.m Eastern Daylight
Savings Time (Fast time). Take-off will be in order of registration from the mouth of
Tanners Creek. Returning teams must check in by 6:00 a.m. EST and be in the weigh in
line by 6:30 a.m. EST. NO EXCEPTIONS.

5) Good sportsmanship is expected of all participants during the tournament. Any
disorderly conduct will be ample reason for disqualification. There will be no alcohol use
allowed during the tournament hours. Firearms are not permitted.

6) One team member must be over 18 to enter. Minors may fish with a parent or with
written permission of their parent or guardian. You do not have to be a member to fish.

7) It is the anglers responsibility to follow all STATE and FEDERAL laws during the
tournament. Anglers must possess a valid Indiana fishing license as well as additional
licenses for other states waters if entered. NOTE - the state of Indiana does not have a
reciprocal agreement with the state of OHIO. All boats must display a white light, while
anchored, visible for 360 degrees from dusk until dawn.

8) Tournament will follow the laws and regulations of the State of Indiana. Any baits
legal in Indiana will be allowed. All fish must be caught on rod and reel, no jugs,
trotlines, etc. No foul hooked fish will be allowed. No chumming or fishing in
intentionally baited holes. 

9) There is a maximum of 3 rods allowed per person, no extras, no exceptions.

10) Channel, Blue, and Flathead catfish with a minimum length of 15 may be weighed. 
To promote Catch and Release and to maintain a healthy fishery a maximum of 5 LIVE
fish per team will be weighed. There will be no culling at the scale. Possession of more
than 5 fish in the weigh in line will result in disqualification. Team will select one fish to
be weighed for the Big Fish. Ties in total weight will be broken by the largest individual
fish by weight. Big fish ties will be broken by length. All fish will be released after the
tournament.

NOTE: There will be someone at the weigh in site throughout the tournament hours. If
you have fish that you feel will not survive until the weigh in time you can bring them in
so they can be weighed, recorded, and released. Once the weight and number of fish are
recorded you may not cull when you return.

11) At least one team member will observe the weigh in with tournament officers. Team
members are responsible for making sure weights are recorded accurately.

12) All protests must be made within 20 minutes of completion of the weigh in. All
protests will be resolved by the tournament officers after discussion with the involved
parties. All decisions of the tournament officers will be final.

13) All tournament boats must maintain a minimum distance of 50 yards while anchored.

14) The use of cell phones or two way radios is not allowed to discuss fishing
information during tournament hours.

15) One participant of each team MUST be present at the meeting 1/2 hour before
take-off. If fishing by yourself you must be present.

16) Registrations will be accepted by mail until July 14, 2004. Registrations will be
accepted at the tournament site, in cash, up until the time of the pre-tournament meeting.

17) All boats will undergo a livewell check and rod count before starting.


Edit: Well it looks like the formatting didn't follow the cut/paste.


----------

